# WinMFS upgrade "Not A Tivo Drive", continuous "Welcome powering up"



## GoldenTiger (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey all...

I had a successfully-upgraded 500gb internal drive on my Tivo HD, and decided to add a 500gb external. I hooked both drives into my desktop PC, selected the original as Drive A with the external new drive as Drive B, then did an MFSadd and MFSsupersize. *The version of WinMFS I'm using is the latest 9.3f one.*

I then hooked both drives back into the Tivo in their proper positions, and tried to boot, which resulted in a green screen of death. After a couple of continuous reboots like this I hooked the drives back into my PC and did a Fix Bootpage (Option 1), which didn't help (it would just reboot after Almost There) and Option 2, which had the same result.

After having hooked the drives back into my PC the very first time, they both reported as being "not a tivo drive" if I tried MFSinfo or MFSadd again, even though doubleclicking the drive labels at the bottom of WinMFS shows them as "Tivo series 2 or 3 drive".

I've also tried the Fix Swap command, and at this point all the Tivo does is endlessly reboot on "Welcome, Powering Up...". One of the bootpage options results in it rebooting quickly (45-50 seconds), the other results in a minute+ boot that then flashes the yellow remote light a couple of seconds, waits another 15 seconds then reboots.

The last thing I tried was restoring my stock Tivo HD bootpage from the original drive, but it hasn't helped anything either.

Is there anything I can do to save my Tivo without just restoring everything from scratch and losing all my recordings/settings/cableCARD info (which would require an appointment with my cable co. + fees + time)/season passes?

EDIT: I also tried the MFSlive boot disc (1.4 version), but MFSinfo on there says "Volume header corrupt" when I try to view the drive.


----------

